
Facebook hires one of its biggest privacy critics to oversee WhatsApp privacy - j1vms
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/29/facebook-hires-nate-cardozo-eff-privacy-critic-for-whatsapp-privacy.html
======
cwkoss
That's one way to put it.

Another way to put it is that they bribed the critic with hush money.

Unless his employment is not tied to an NDA (highly improbable), even if Nate
thinks they are acting genuine, this could just be a move from the top to shut
him up.

~~~
bhhaskin
Even if he doesn't have a NDA it's still a direct conflict on interest at the
very least.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Interesting, they've removed the critic and made him an ally. It's smart for
them! It sux for everyone else. Even if the critic is tough, they have removed
him from constantly stirring controversy. They are probably paying him very
well.

------
sitkack
One the face of it, this is the most mature gesture out of a corporation in
recent memory.

~~~
cwkoss
But it's facebook, so I'd guess this misdirection from the privacy-defeating
measures they've also added.

~~~
sitkack
I don't trust them either, but the move itself is impressive.

